# New shipment of toys



## birdieness (Jul 28, 2007)

Ally had ordered a new shipment of toys because no pet stores have much here. Lack of bird people i guess. I have no money from my cage so ally has ordered a oddball Which ive seen go for 120 and she got this one for 50. A new boing since the other one was mated a little to much and the rabbit got at it. 2 ring swings. One for the budgies and one for the tiels. And some shredding toys i think i am missing something but i'll find it out. Also we got a 10% discount ;P

Here we go. A sandy fork. Pretty much a cement perch that splits off into to parts. I'll get pics once they arrive. Should get them a day before my cage.


----------



## Laura (Jul 30, 2007)

birdieness said:


> Ally had ordered a new shipment of toys because no pet stores have much here. Lack of bird people i guess. I have no money from my cage so ally has ordered a oddball Which ive seen go for 120 and she got this one for 50. A new boing since the other one was mated a little to much and the rabbit got at it. 2 ring swings. One for the budgies and one for the tiels. And some shredding toys i think i am missing something but i'll find it out. Also we got a 10% discount ;P


sounds like your getting a good deal, I am sure the birds will have a blast with there new toys


----------



## birdieness (Jul 28, 2007)

I hope so. I can't wait to get the boing and oddball the most.


----------



## Meghanxx4 (Jul 31, 2007)

Where did you order them from? I'm sure fids will love you for it.


----------



## birdieness (Jul 28, 2007)

olivers garder. Look it up. theres not a hole lot there but susan(person who oens it) is working on a retail shop. She is really nice.


----------



## Bea (Jul 26, 2007)

What's an "oddball"? I don't think i've seen one before. I'm sure your birds will have tons of fun with all those new toys.


----------



## xxxSpikexxx (Jul 30, 2007)

yes what is an oddball?


----------



## Laura (Jul 30, 2007)

I am glad you two asked...LOL I didn't want to look silly if I was the only one who didn't know what it was


----------



## Meghanxx4 (Jul 31, 2007)

LOL im wondering what an odd ball is too. Is it like an Atom?


----------



## Bea (Jul 26, 2007)

Meghanxx4 said:


> LOL im wondering what an odd ball is too. Is it like an Atom?


I think a toy like that would scare my tiels half to death!!!


----------



## Meghanxx4 (Jul 31, 2007)

Bea said:


> I think a toy like that would scare my tiels half to death!!!


LOL it looks so fun though. I want to make one for my guys. Heck if they had one that was human size i would probably play on it.


----------



## Aly (Jul 30, 2007)

Meghanxx4 said:


>


Mine would freak at just the sight of it..lol
My budgies on the other hand would *LOVE *this!


----------



## birdieness (Jul 28, 2007)

yes that is it. Well close to it. I'll get piccies posted once i recive them.


----------

